
The coronavirus could devastate poor countries - Reedx
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2020/03/26/the-coronavirus-could-devastate-poor-countries
======
simonblack
It's the developed countries with their easily-disruptable intricate systems
that are more likely to get devastated.

Just look at the empty supermarket shelves for evidence of that. 'Just in
Time' doesn't work when normal flows are disrupted.

There's more 'slack' in the poor countries' systems and that's more flexible.

